# Canal + en HDMI



## Toubibouw (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir si c'est possible, grâce à l'option Mobiles de Canal +, d'afficher la chaine sur la télévision en utilisant d'adaptateur HDMI. 
Ca m'arrangerai parce que je ne capte pas la TNT avec une antenne intérieur, et l'antenne collectif n'est pas installé sur la résidence. 
D'après mes recherches, l'application M6 Replay bloque la sortie HDMI , ce qui nous oblige à regarder sur l'iPad. Je pense que pour Canal + c'est pareil.... quelqu'un peut me confirmer? 
Sinon mon iPad 2 est jailbreaké, peut-être existe-t-il une solution pour transmettre la chaine en HDMI?

Merci


----------



## stepheire (10 Septembre 2011)

bonjour,
si tu as jailbreake ton Ipad, tu as cydia la solution c est displayout.
marche très bien sur mon écran 42", mais je pense q`un 32" rendra mieux.
cela marche avec canalplus App, M6 App, W9 App, Gulli App et TF1 App.
même a l étranger.
j espère t`avoir aidé


----------



## Toubibouw (12 Septembre 2011)

stepheire a dit:


> bonjour,
> si tu as jailbreake ton Ipad, tu as cydia la solution c est displayout.
> marche très bien sur mon écran 42", mais je pense q`un 32" rendra mieux.
> cela marche avec canalplus App, M6 App, W9 App, Gulli App et TF1 App.
> ...



Ah génial merci ! Oui j'ai Cydia, je vais essayé ça alors, de plus j'ai un écran 32''. 
Mais la résolution de l'écran se fait comment ? La qualité n'est pas dégradé?


----------

